# Help sexing my Auratus



## Frogilla (Aug 10, 2011)

Can anyone tell what gender this auratus is? I am not sure how old it is because I purchased it from Black Jungle about six months ago, and it seems to be at about full size.








https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...336949312220&sads=jLl7WPtJlNsxOEbYrMhJA3fH8go


----------



## Frogilla (Aug 10, 2011)

...there is another picture in the link beside the picture


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

your pics aren't working


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/midwest/28434-wi-froggers-42.html

where in WI are you? maybe if your close?


----------



## Frogilla (Aug 10, 2011)

I think I got the pictures this time to work!


























And I am in Waukesha near Arrowhead High School if that means anything to you.

I'm still looking for anybody who can help me. Thanks for everybody's time!


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Your pics are a small and make it difficult to get a good look, but it look to be male.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i can't see anything, your pics are really tiny.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Get larger photos posted. Generally speaking females are larger/rounder than males.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Also the toes tend to be different. So, try to get some better pictures of the toes, too.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

With auratus, toe pad size sexing is not very accurate. I have a make with tiny toes.


----------



## crittercurt (Jul 8, 2009)

It looks to be about the same size as my male auratus around 9 months to a year, So I would also say it is male.

Just my 2 cents, Curtis


----------

